
Grub security fix destroys millions of AWS Ubuntu instances - tus88
If you haven&#x27;t rebooted yet...don&#x27;t.
======
fideloper
Details? References?

Here are docs on recovery (updated Feb, 2020) but the process sucks:
[https://aws.amazon.com/premiumsupport/knowledge-
center/rever...](https://aws.amazon.com/premiumsupport/knowledge-
center/revert-stable-kernel-ec2-reboot/)

------
sm4rk0
This should be a pinned story for one week.

